# Connexion pc à borne airport express



## mariecmcc (31 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je suis nouvelle sur le forum, excusez mes maladresses. J'ai un problème pour connecter mon pc à la borne airport express. 

J'ai un mac power book G4
Une borne Airport Express
la connexion mac-->airport express fonctionne sans problème (internet, impression...)

Je viens d'acheter un PC (personne n'est parfait !), windows xp professionnel, doté d'une antenne airport qui :
- détecte la borne Airport Express
- mais ne se connecte pas à l'Airport Express (ping non réussi vers la borne, depuis le pc alors qu'il est réussi depuis le mac)
- la carte Wifi du PC ne semble pas être en cause car elle se connecte sans problème à un modem-routeur Lynksys avec lequel nous avons fait un essai.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me pourquoi le PC ne se connecte pas à la borne (alors qu'il repère le réseau créé par l'Airport Express) et comment je pourrais y remédier ?

D'avance merci beaucoup.

Mariecmcc


----------



## pouly33 (29 Mars 2008)

tu connecte te borne au pc de quelle manière (en te raccordant sur un reseau existant type reseau live box) ou d'une autre manière.
si c'est sur un réseau live box j'ai le meme problème et je n'ai toujours pas de solution par contre ma borne fonctionne parfaitement si je la connecte sur un reseau que je j'instal pour l'occasion et tout marche parfaitement musique sur la chaine et impression mais je suis obligé de permuter chaque fois de reseaux pour aller sur internet ou sur la borne et d'après ce que j'ai lu de part et d'autre sur le forum je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème


----------



## bazino (9 Juin 2008)

pouly33 a dit:


> tu connecte te borne au pc de quelle manière (en te raccordant sur un reseau existant type reseau live box) ou d'une autre manière.
> si c'est sur un réseau live box j'ai le meme problème et je n'ai toujours pas de solution par contre ma borne fonctionne parfaitement si je la connecte sur un reseau que je j'instal pour l'occasion et tout marche parfaitement musique sur la chaine et impression mais je suis obligé de permuter chaque fois de reseaux pour aller sur internet ou sur la borne et d'après ce que j'ai lu de part et d'autre sur le forum je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème



Du nouveau là dessus ? Mon PC portable voit bien mon réseau airport, me demande le mot de passe mais ne se connecte jamais dessus.

Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Juin 2008)

avez-vous installer le logiciel airport depuis le dvd d'instalation livré avec airport


----------

